# Never trained legs. Leg workouts really that good for developing upper body size?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright guys, I've been training for around 8 months now and although from general cardio I've never trainined my legs at all, as a result is this really going to effect my ability to increase upper body size? I've now seen from 2 sources that training your legs are one of the most important things for speeding up upper body size and that the body can only go so far out of proportion. Also does leg training realese a massive amount of growth-hormone response to again aid with full body muscle development..

Let me know if you've really seen a difference in you upper body since you've been training your legs, also any possible exercises would be brilliant guys.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Legs are essential mate, working your legs does release growth hormone (mostly in the night after you worked them) and it also releases adreneline.

Think of how our bodies have evolved and adapted to hunting and gathering. If you are using your leg muscles intensely you are doing something that requires adreneline. Either running from some preditors or chasing prey. What could you possibly do with your hands that could cause you body to release adreneline?

Also there is the danger of looking as ridiculous as "the situation" from jersey shore if you dont work legs...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

training legs (biggest muscle group) requires alot of effort and is known to increase insulin sensitivity which would lead to better gains for the whole body provided diet is good. but not training legs doesnt mean you're jeopardizing gains for upper body. its up to you whether you want to train them but its always good to for reasons mentioned but also for symmetry.

basic exercises - squats leg press lunges extensions


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Never trained legs!!! Sweet baby Jesus !

If you don't train legs you can get a banned from the forum!!

Squats all the way as you only see big branches on oak tree with big trunks!


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Not training legs is like going to a swingers party without a partner.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

It's like wiping after a sh1t, not pleasant but it must be done.


----------



## yamyamarmy (Nov 7, 2010)

Your Legs are what carry you, support you and your base.. If you ask my opinion if you don't train your legs you are stupid, i see the body as one whole muscle and should be worked the same all over. Powerful legs are important to me as its where your power comes from when punching?kicking as well as a strong core.

Plus if you have a massive upper body and little skinny legs one you will look stupid and two you will be at a higher risk of injury.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I did legs today, have to say in this heat and a poorl air-con'd gym it sucked! but I dont want to end up top-heavy!


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 4, 2010)

Why would anyone avoid training legs? never understood this as no you dont need to train legs to help increase your upper body size but you need to train legs to stop yourself looking like a complete ****er as that is what people will think if they see someone with chicken legs and a big upper body.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

No worries mate, at least you have realized that you need to do them.

Focus on getting your form right for squatting if you can, and starting slow n steady in regards to adding weight. Its not uncommon to see some guys being able to bench more than they can squat, but just give it some time and you will get their.

Squats re technique look up online and practice at home getting flexible enough.


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

It occurred to me recently that if you don't train your legs you're not a body-builder; your just an 'upper-body-builder', which isn't the same thing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate training legs is a must!!

Hard work but very rewarding you will learn to love it


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

train legs, dont be another johnny bravo


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

thats good that you are at least starting to train legs


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Its like building a house you start from the foundations, Your legs are your bodys foundations :thumb:


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Guys why bother training legs? Girls cant see legs in the club, just stick to chest and abs with plenty of bicep curls.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I love training legs tbh, only really started training them properly in the last 3-4 months or so.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

DJay said:


> Guys why bother training legs? Girls cant see legs in the club, just stick to chest and abs with plenty of bicep curls.


And tricep kickbacks?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> It's like wiping after a sh1t, not pleasant but it must be done.


I love training legs!  its hard but thats what you have to love !


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I love training legs... hurts like hell but does arf feel good after. bit of a sh1tter when you have to walk up stairs to leave gym with jelly legs tho.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I did legs today, have to say in this heat and a poorl air-con'd gym it sucked! but I dont want to end up top-heavy!


You'll not get top heavy without doing legs.

Legs are a must if you wanna grow


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love legs days mate...very important, although saying that I really need to do cardio more...I hate cardio!!


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

From playing ice hockey for past years my legs have always been a fair size and that's the main reason why I've never bothered tbh. I'm going to start this week and see how it goes


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

legs are half ur body ull end up looking stupid if you dont keep them up with ur upperhalf


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Imo legs are the most rewarding day in the gym


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

been training legs for past 8months after first training partner told me they were a waste..i hope bad things happen to him now...training legs has helped me with my deadlifts and also with standing shoulder press


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tut tut not training legs but ah well, at least you wont need to start a 'need some jeans that fit' thread:thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Never trained legs???

If its good enough for Jonny Bravo


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Going to start them from next week and see how it goes!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------

